# 23 and 24 Sept Moreton in Marsh



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone going to the Moreton in Marsh beer festival 23/24 September?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi sorry I cant be there as we are at le mans hope you have a good time, at Wallingford bunkfest this weekend...


----------

